
How OxyContin became one of America's most widely abused prescription drugs - aburan28
http://static.latimes.com/oxycontin-part1/
======
GordonS
> The company invited doctors to dinner seminars and flew them to weekend
> junkets at resort hotels, where they were encouraged to prescribe OxyContin
> and promote it to colleagues back home.

This is just plain wrong. Pharmaceutical companies shouldn't be permitted to
use this kind of 'bribery'.

Is this just a US thing? I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure this kind of
behaviour is not permitted across Europe.

------
GordonS
OxyContin isn't the only drug that makes exaggerated claims of longevity.

DHC Continus (extended relase dihydrocodeine) claims to last 12 hours, but for
me at least only lasts 7-8 hours.

I've also been on extended release Tramadol in the past, which only lasted
around 6 hours.

